# Hydrogen Peroxide Vs. Snails???



## Alexraptor

Well it happened again, the nightmare is back, my P tank has been reinfested and not even the bloody snail poison is working, my P is in a seperate 10g tank atm while his main is being treated. I want to eradicate the snails from the gravel as well as the tank itself, not leaving behind any eggs. I know hydrogen peroxide is sometimes favored to clean aquariums as it breaks down into water.

Question... is hydrogen peroxide powerful enough to kill snails and snail eggs? or do i need to go and boil the gravel?


----------



## corpse_grinder0

why do you want to get rid of the snails? I thought they were good for the tank?


----------



## Alexraptor

There are good snails and there are bad snails. The bad snails are a plauge and quickly overrund the tank and crash the water quality witout any natural predators around(impossible when having a piranha)


----------



## moron

throw a piece of a potatoes in and take it back out 30 minutes from the time you put it in and it should remove alot of snails

s


----------



## Pimprn

hey man to get rid of my snail problem i had back in the day, all i did and its the best thing ever in my opinion for getting rid of those small black snails, is to buy like 3-5 clown loaches and let them eat them all up! it might take a week or 2 and plus those fish are cheap and your not adding chemicals to your tank right !


----------



## Alexraptor

Aw you guys are no help at all. I eradicated them once, and i inted to do it again, one way or another. if nobody wants to aid me in my genocide then thats fine.


----------



## Ægir

Alexraptor said:


> Aw you guys are no help at all. I eradicated them once, and i inted to do it again, one way or another. if nobody wants to aid me in my genocide then thats fine.


the way i have done it is slices of cucumber on a string... drop it to the bottom and reel it in once or twice a day and empty them off... after about a week you will have things under control... and obviously you didnt eradicate them once if you are still suffering from the problem... and you probably will never totally remove them once they have started showing up without nuking your entire tank, and starting from scratch


----------



## Aaronic

Alexraptor said:


> Aw you guys are no help at all. I eradicated them once, and i inted to do it again, one way or another. if nobody wants to aid me in my genocide then thats fine.


They were trying to help or they wouldn't have answered your question.

Like someone else said, if you completely eradicated them before, you wouldn't have the problem now unless you re-introduced them. If you want to make sure they are gone, unless you want to use strong chemicals, I would just start from scratch again - take everything out and clean it all to brand new and then set it all back up. If you are going to do this, make sure 100% you clean everything obviously....

Maybe you could just use an extra strong dose of some chemical that will kill snails and then rinse the tank very very well and start with all new water. Make sure the chemical is fish safe of course, but without any fish in there I would just extremely over dose it.


----------



## Alexraptor

Snails were reintroduced with new plants i bought.

And nobody still answered the original question... Is hydrogen peroxide lethal to snails, yes or no?


----------



## Aaronic

Alexraptor said:


> Snails were reintroduced with new plants i bought.
> 
> And nobody still answered the original question... Is hydrogen peroxide lethal to snails, yes or no?


Why don't you do some research yourself? This is obviously not common knowledge in fish keeping.............


----------



## XSPhoto

catch some of those bastards on some cucumber, throw them in a glass cup w/ some gravel, put some tank water in there, put a proportionate amount of Hydrogen Peroxide in there, and go at it.


----------



## aquascape

hydrogen Peroxide will not kill the snails. It will actually increase the dissolved oxygen level in the aquarium. The best way to get rid of snails that I have come across is by using copper. Copper will kill all invertebrates. For a Piranha tank i use 1 drop of sea cure copper for every 2-3 gallons of water, within days all you see are empty shells in the aquarium. You can also use Aquarisol. You can purchase both of these products at your local pet store. Make sure you don't have any other inverts that you don't want to kill (ex. Crayfish, lobsters, shrimp, ect.)
Hope this helps.
Pedro


----------



## Alexraptor

Thanks m8, thats exactly what i was looking for, ill give that a try. And no my tanks clean empty of fish or other desirable specimens


----------

